# net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2: Błąd

## amandrake

czy ktos spotkal sie z takim problemem przy emerge'u dc-qt??

```

make[1]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2'

Making all in src

make[2]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2/src'

Making all in doc

^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2cmake[3]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2/src/doc'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2/src/doc'

make[3]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2/src'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT FileExistsDlg.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/FileExistsDlg.Tpo" \

          -c -o FileExistsDlg.o `test -f 'FileExistsDlg.cc' || echo './'`FileExistsDlg.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/FileExistsDlg.Tpo" ".deps/FileExistsDlg.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/FileExistsDlg.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT dc_parse.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/dc_parse.Tpo" \

          -c -o dc_parse.o `test -f 'dc_parse.cc' || echo './'`dc_parse.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/dc_parse.Tpo" ".deps/dc_parse.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/dc_parse.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2cif i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT debugdlg.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/debugdlg.Tpo" \

          -c -o debugdlg.o `test -f 'debugdlg.cc' || echo './'`debugdlg.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/debugdlg.Tpo" ".deps/debugdlg.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/debugdlg.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT filetree.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/filetree.Tpo" \

          -c -o filetree.o `test -f 'filetree.cc' || echo './'`filetree.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/filetree.Tpo" ".deps/filetree.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/filetree.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT preferences_dlg.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/preferences_dlg.Tpo" \

          -c -o preferences_dlg.o `test -f 'preferences_dlg.cc' || echo './'`preferences_dlg.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/preferences_dlg.Tpo" ".deps/preferences_dlg.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/preferences_dlg.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT util.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/util.Tpo" \

          -c -o util.o `test -f 'util.cc' || echo './'`util.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/util.Tpo" ".deps/util.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/util.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT chatwdgt.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/chatwdgt.Tpo" \

          -c -o chatwdgt.o `test -f 'chatwdgt.cc' || echo './'`chatwdgt.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/chatwdgt.Tpo" ".deps/chatwdgt.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/chatwdgt.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT dc_settings.o-MD -MP -MF ".deps/dc_settings.Tpo" \

          -c -o dc_settings.o `test -f 'dc_settings.cc' || echo './'`dc_settings.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/dc_settings.Tpo" ".deps/dc_settings.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/dc_settings.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT file_transfer.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/file_transfer.Tpo" \

          -c -o file_transfer.o `test -f 'file_transfer.cc' || echo './'`file_transfer.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/file_transfer.Tpo" ".deps/file_transfer.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/file_transfer.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT hubwdgt.o -MD-MP -MF ".deps/hubwdgt.Tpo" \

          -c -o hubwdgt.o `test -f 'hubwdgt.cc' || echo './'`hubwdgt.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/hubwdgt.Tpo" ".deps/hubwdgt.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/hubwdgt.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/include      -DDISABLE_PREVIEW -O2 -DPREFIX=/usr -MT searchdlg.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/searchdlg.Tpo" \

          -c -o searchdlg.o `test -f 'searchdlg.cc' || echo './'`searchdlg.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/searchdlg.Tpo" ".deps/searchdlg.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/searchdlg.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

hubwdgt.cc: In member function âvoid HubWdgt::loadUserList(const QString&)â:

hubwdgt.cc:525: error: âgetenvâ was not declared in this scope

hubwdgt.cc:549: error: âmallocâ was not declared in this scope

hubwdgt.cc:560: error: âfreeâ was not declared in this scope

hubwdgt.cc:581: error: âfreeâ was not declared in this scope

hubwdgt.cc:589: error: âfreeâ was not declared in this scope

hubwdgt.cc:597: error: âfreeâ was not declared in this scope

hubwdgt.cc:602: error: âfreeâ was not declared in this scope

make[3]: *** [hubwdgt.o] BÅÄd 1

make[3]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakoÅczone zadania....

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] BÅÄd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] BÅÄd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/work/dc-qt-0.1.2'

make: *** [all] BÅÄd 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2410:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/dc-qt-0.1.2/temp/environment'.

```

ps. sorki za polskie znaki ale mam pewien problem z nimi:D

Arfrever: Wątek wydzielony stąd.

----------

## lsdudi

Użyj linuxdcpp lub valknuta no chyba że ci zależy na cli ale wątpie:)

----------

## amandrake

raczej zależy mi na czymś opartym na qt, a linuxdcpp mi sie nie kompiluje (możesz sprawdzić w innym temacie moim)

----------

## lsdudi

prawdopodobnie winne jest odmaskowane gcc 4.3

możesz spróbowac skompilować z inna wersja ale nie jest to zalecane

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## amandrake

```

Portage 2.2_pre7-r1 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.0, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Jun 2008 12:48:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openglopenmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplugfile hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewritesetenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

